# Diesel additives ???



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

:usa:Help me out I am a less than part-time tractor operator at the present time.
My tractors suffer from lack of use. I have a Massey Furgeson 135 that I get to the ranch every month or two and crank up and maybe do a little mowing and a Kubota 2500 that I get to use a little more frequently. 

Should I be putting some kind of additives in the fuel system?
They always crank up fine. Sometimes in the winter I have to put a heat lamp close to the Massey for a couple of hours but the Kubota has glow plugs.

*Can somebody come up with TEXAS flag smilie????*


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not sure of your location.
Here in NH I purchase diesel where city+power compaies+fire etc. diesel up..the good stuff winter blend if you will..less chance for jelling,also add little anti jell every other tank.


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

Similar to Thomas, I buy my diesel at a high volume station that the local contractors and school buses use and where the fuel is seasonally adjusted. I also add an additive.


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

*We are in Texas*



Thomas said:


> Not sure of your location.
> Here in NH I purchase diesel where city+power compaies+fire etc. diesel up..the good stuff winter blend if you will..less chance for jelling,also add little anti jell every other tank.


We don't get alot of cold weather but it does ocassionally drop down in the 20's for a day or two. I will purchase some anti-jell and add now and then just in case. I also get my diesel at a place where they sell quite a bit (WALMART).


----------

